# The Chronicles of Riddick



## ruffneck23 (May 6, 2009)

Just got this the other day , I never played escape from Butcher Bay on the original Xbitch so was glad to see they have remade it for the new generation. This means 2 fuill games for the 1 price. On the PC butcher bay looks really really good. Its not your normal shooter either . You spend more of your time sitting in the shadows planning your move ( a la splinter cell ).

Ive not even started on Assault of Dark Athena yet and already think its worth the price.

Anyone else playing ? 

If youve not played Butcher Bay yet then I think you should get this , it'll keep you going until Batman Arkham Asylum comes out next month


----------



## bmd (May 6, 2009)

Played Butcher Bay and thought it was very good, a proper stealth game that kept me interested. I really like the studio that it came out of, I think The Darkness was by them as well. The Wheelman too but hey, 2 out of 3 ain't bad.

I haven't played it yet but it sounds like they've fluffed Dark Athena a bit, still looking forward to the remade Butcher Bay though.


----------



## tommers (May 6, 2009)

I ordered the Darkness yesterday.  I saw it arrived this morning.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 6, 2009)

i really enjoyed the darkenss , much fun !!!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 7, 2009)

tommers said:


> I ordered the Darkness yesterday.  I saw it arrived this morning.



What's that like? 

I tried the Riddick demo and it didn't really do it for me...


----------



## bmd (May 7, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> What's that like?
> 
> I tried the Riddick demo and it didn't really do it for me...



I've got a copy of The Darkness if you want it.


----------



## tommers (May 8, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> What's that like?
> 
> I tried the Riddick demo and it didn't really do it for me...



I've only just started it and all the reviews say it gets better further in.  At the moment it's .... OK.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 8, 2009)

Spoiler: for the darkness story



have you been possessed by the Darkness yet ?


----------



## tommers (May 8, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> Spoiler: for the darkness story
> 
> 
> 
> have you been possessed by the Darkness yet ?



only just.  I can't make my snake arm things hit anybody.  What governs them recoiling?  Is it when they hit light?  Or is it a time thing?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 8, 2009)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> I've got a copy of The Darkness if you want it.



Would like to but I think another game will mean the end of my life (and a lack of girlfriend!)!


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 8, 2009)

tommers said:


> only just.  I can't make my snake arm things hit anybody.  What governs them recoiling?  Is it when they hit light?  Or is it a time thing?



from what I remember its a light thing cos i can recall having them snake out for ages....


it was a couple of years ago that I last played it tho


----------



## bmd (May 8, 2009)

tommers said:


> I've only just started it and all the reviews say it gets better further in.  At the moment it's .... OK.



It's a bit meh at the start but stick with it, it get's better.


----------



## machine cat (May 11, 2009)

one of the most underrated games ever


----------

